# 1/8 New Orleans Hornets - Sacramento Kings



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>Saturday, January 8th @ New Orleans - NewOrleans Arena 

*New Orleans Hornets*
*(2-29) *








[email protected]








*Sacramento Kings*
*(21-10)*


*Probable Starters:*

*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Baron Davis #1 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Rodney Rogers #54 
PJ Brown #42 
*Key Subs:*






















Chris Andersen #12 | Dan Dickau #2 | Bostjan Nachbar #10

*Sacramento Kings Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Doug Christie #13 
Mike Bibby #10 
*Frontcourt:*
Peja Stojakovic #16 
Chris Webber #4 
Brad Miller #52
*Key Subs:*






















Eddie House #50 | Kevin Martin #23 | Maurice Evans #5


*Key MatchUp:*
*The Dueling Guards:*








*against*








*Baron Davis #1´`´`´`´`´`´`´`Mike Bibby #10*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:

Sacramento - 110
New Orleans - 93

Fact: NO CHANCE FOR NAWLEANS!!!:whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Sactown 113*
Hornets 101

*Peja 41pts*

Davis 23pts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings board game thread 

:wave:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Kings- 100

Hornets-80

They only good thing we can look forward to is Jackson not playing. He hurt us last time.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't see any chances to win or to even get close, this is going to be a blowout loss!

Kings 108
Hornets 88


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, it would be nearly a wonder if we would win this after those 10+ straight losses.....I only hope that we can keep the game close over 3 quarters....


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That JR Smith put back dunk was SWEEEEEEET!!!!

He got the ball below the rim and dunked it!!!

Also Im impressed with Nachbar just as I thought I would be...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

OVERTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Baron Davis came up huge tonight! Baron Davis had a triple double of 26pts 10rebs and 17asts!!!

The Hornets also had 7 players in double figures...

Dan Dickau and J.R. Smith both had clutch baskets also...


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

17 assists wow. Great win for the hornets congratulations, you guys needed it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Quality win for the Hornets.
Baron Davis exploded, 17 assists is crazy. If Davis can post numbers close to this the Hornets should win more games. The team must have been really happy after this game.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH, WE WON AGAINST THE SACRAMENTO KINGS!!!

*Boxscore*

Amazing game of baron who had a tripple-double including 17 assists!!! J.R. Smith had a second coming-out-party-game with another 23pt.game! 
I heard that he made a spectacular putback dunk in the overtime and the highlights on www.nba.com/video of baron davis are tight, he hit two amazing three's in the overtime....

Keep BARON DAVIS in NEW ORLEANS!!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

The Inside Dish 

I found it on www.nba.com/kings and it's just news to the game, pretty interesting!


* Quotables:*
“I think now that they’ve got Rogers back and Baron back, now you’ve got those guys (who were starting) coming off the bench. Before, they had a tough time scoring. You see what Baron Davis can do when he’s healthy; he really gives them a lift. We knew it was going to be a much tougher game.”
_-Rick Adelman_ 

*Play of the Game:*
Dan Dickau’s three-pointer in overtime answered Mike Bibby’s jumper that had tied the game and put the Hornets up for good in overtime. 

*Top Stat*
Three-Pointers:
Sacramento 5-18
New Orleans 13-26


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

That was an exciting game to watch. I can't believe we one. Baron was huge and our bench was awesome. They socred over 40. I'm really glad we were able to trade Wesley for Nachbar. Dickau was clutch with his 3s and he is constantly active. Anderson was big on the defensive end and had a couple of shots. He hit an outside shot no was expecting him to make. J.R. came up big and was impressive.

My only concern is that we will fall in love with the outside shot all over again. We hit them last night but that does not happen often. Scott cannont let players get into their heads that jumpers and 3 pointers will win games. They play a part but we have to continue bringing it inside and get to the foul line.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

A well played game by all the Hornets! Key player's really stepped up in this game! Baron had a Nice triple-double! And Dickau Net'd 15 points!


----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

Congrats on a great win Hornets fans. You were overdue to have something good happen for your team.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

The Chris Anderson pic is funny as hell!!!  


J.R. Smith has got a beautiful shot!!!


----------

